# Add a second drive to the TCD649080 TiVo DT 80hr



## instill (Jul 3, 2006)

I recently purchased a TCD649080 TiVo DT 80hr, pre-activated and direct from TiVo. As I type this it is still sitting in the shipping package in front of me. I would like to increase the HD storage space and at this point I think I would prefer to add a second drive. I would have no use for the drive if I took it out and if you can add a second, why replace it?

I have done a lot of reading this morning but I keep butting into conflicting information. I am hoping for someone here to provide me with clear, concise information. Thanks in advance for your help!

1. I know I need to purchase a bracket for the second drive and found what looks like a good one on WeaKnees. The bracket is $39 but using the Google checkout code for $10 off, I can get it for $34 with 3-day shipping.

2. I have a brand spankin new Western Digital drive that is 250gb still in it's anti-static sleeve. The drive is IDE.

3. I have the tooling needed to safely move around the existing HD and install the additional bracket from WeaKnees.

4. I have an external UPS power supply to safeguard my TiVo from black/brown outs.

What do I do now? Once the bracket arrives, what exactly is my next step? Please be as specific as possible and point me directly to proven software and walk-throughs.

Thanks again for your help and I hope this thread serves well for other people like me. I appreciate the assistance!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

WWW.UPGRADE-INSTRUCTIONS.COM

Use that link for compelete walkthrough instructions and a link to the needed .iso boot CD file.

Also, as a side note, you are far better off just upgrading with a single larger drive. There is a far less incidence of HDD failure, and far less hassle if you do have a failed HDD. It also allows you to put your original TiVo HDD into the static sleve that the new drive came in for safe keeping if needed in the future in tha case of a failed HDD or if you want to do another upgrade. It also saves you $ on the bracket


----------



## instill (Jul 3, 2006)

supasta said:


> WWW.UPGRADE-INSTRUCTIONS.COM


Thanks supasta. I used that website before posting here but when I click on my TiVo model (TCD649080), the only upgrade options are:

- Replace with ONE drive
- Restore from backup to ONE drive

I followed both instruction branches and neither provided any detail for ADDING a second drive. Remember, I am not looking to replace the existing drive.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Check out these instructions:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

They will help you with custom instructions for you model and the configuration you prefer.

It is a good idea to set up your TiVo first and make sure it is operating before you go for the upgrade. That way if there are any problems, you know it was working before the upgrade.

It is preferable to use a single large drive rather than dual drives. When either drive fails in a TiVo, the unit will not work. Upgrade with a single larger drive and save the original drive as a backup. That way when the new drive fails, you can then redo the upgrade or just use the original drive until you can upgrade again.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

instill said:


> I followed both instruction branches and neither provided any detail for ADDING a second drive. Remember, I am not looking to replace the existing drive.


I have edited my above post with further detail, sorry.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

I would recommend reading the stickies at the top of this forum. Also, I've done all of my upgrades following the weaknees online guide, with some modifications for drives larger than 250GB. (Search for tpip.)

Start here . The directions for the Dual Tuner unit do not include adding a second drive, but you can follow the directions for the single tuner units (the TiVo 240xxx series). I strongly recommend you make a backup of the software for future repairs.

I personally would replace the 80GB drive with the 250GB drive and keep the 80GB drive as a backup for when the 250GB dies (and it will) instead of adding the 250GB drive to the 80GB drive. Adding a second drive to any TiVo doubles your chances for a failure. And if one drive fails, your TiVo is non-functional until you fix it. And how do you determine which drive is bad?? But you are free to do as you like.

Good luck


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

robomeister said:


> I would recommend reading the stickies at the top of this forum. Also, I've done all of my upgrades following the weaknees online guide, with some modifications for drives larger than 250GB. (Search for tpip.)


This step is not necessary. The WeaKnees CD will accomplish this on its own.



> Start here . The directions for the Dual Tuner unit do not include adding a second drive, but you can follow the directions for the single tuner units (the TiVo 240xxx series). I strongly recommend you make a backup of the software for future repairs.


I would recommend that you use the instructions for the 540XXX series


----------



## instill (Jul 3, 2006)

wscannell said:


> It is a good idea to set up your TiVo first and make sure it is operating before you go for the upgrade. That way if there are any problems, you know it was working before the upgrade..


Good tip! I will do that right now.



wscannell said:


> It is preferable to use a single large drive rather than dual drives. When either drive fails in a TiVo, the unit will not work. Upgrade with a single larger drive and save the original drive as a backup. That way when the new drive fails, you can then redo the upgrade or just use the original drive until you can upgrade again.


I REALLY appreciate both you and supasta's recommendations and certainly came here to get opinions from other users and trust you guys are the experts or, at very least, far more knowledgeable than I am! That said, I feel really good about using two drives as I've been running a raid 0 setup with my primary workstation for going on about two years now -- which is just about my expectation for life expectancy for most of these components today.

Unless the life cycles for S2's with two drives is abysmal (I don't know if it is or not), I'm ready and willing and actually prefer this method. And in all honesty, I don't particular mind having to rebuild season passes and don't ever use TiVo recommendations so don't find the "thumbs" very useful. A drive suddenly failing wouldn't be much of a big deal to me.

Also, and I could be very wrong about this, but I understand there is no need to keep around the original drive or a backup drive anymore due to software that creates backups we can store on our Windows machines or CD/DVDs, in case we ever need to create a new TiVo-ready drive. In which case, I honestly do see why it would make as much sense to have a perfectly good 80gb drive sitting on a shelf...?

Again, I appreciate the insight and I'm all ears. Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## instill (Jul 3, 2006)

robomeister said:


> I personally would replace the 80GB drive with the 250GB drive and keep the 80GB drive as a backup for when the 250GB dies (and it will)...


Thanks robomeister. Is there something I'm missing about using what I guess would be called "third-party" drives with our TiVos? What makes my 250gb drive any more prone to failure than my original 80gb? I know all drives have the potential to fail at some point in their life, is there something about the additional or replacement drive that increases this potential? Thanks!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

instill said:


> Unless the life cycles for S2's with two drives is abysmal, I'm ready and willing and actually prefer this method. And in all honesty, I don't particular mind having to rebuild season passes and don't ever use TiVo recommendations so don't find the "thumbs" very useful. A drive suddenly failing wouldn't be much of a big deal to me.
> 
> Also, and I could be very wrong about this, but I understand there is no need to keep around the original drive or a backup drive anymore due to software that creates backups we can store on our Windows machines or CD/DVDs, in case we ever need to create a new TiVo-ready drive. In which case, I honestly do see why it would make as much sense to have a perfectly good 80gb drive sitting on a shelf...?


The point here is that you are adding a 250GB drive to an 80GB drive. If you were slapping in 2x 750GB drives, or at least 2x 500GB drives, then we could see the point. But adding 250 to 80 just isnt worth the hassle it would be to reimage a drive when/if the drives fail....IMO.

Keeping the original drive around is more for the simplicity of reimaging a new drive if you have a failure or if you decide to do another upgrade. 
You would also not need to jump through all the hoops needed to create a partition on you PC hdd to backup the tivo image, nor would you have to let it sit there and take up space, nor will you have a problem when your PC HDD fails with the backup file on it.....


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

instill said:


> Thanks robomeister. Is there something I'm missing about using what I guess would be called "third-party" drives with our TiVos? What makes my 250gb drive any more prone to failure than my original 80gb? I know all drives have the potential to fail at some point in their life, is there something about the additional or replacement drive that increases this potential? Thanks!


The bigger problem is that if one drive fails, it takes the other with it.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

There is nothing about the third party drives that makes them more prone to failure. Different drive fail at different times. The problem is that your chance of drive failure is increased with two drives. There is more heat generated in the TiVo, which in itself increases the chance of failure. 

You can make a backup of your TiVo and store it on a Windows machine or on a CD. I have those backups for my units.

I replaced the 80GB drive in my TiVo with a 300GB and put the 80 on the shelf. This will allow me to drop the 80 back in if the current drive fails. I can then perform the upgrade again when I have time.


----------



## instill (Jul 3, 2006)

supasta said:


> The point here is that you are adding a 250GB drive to an 80GB drive. If you were slapping in 2x 750GB drives, or at least 2x 500GB drives, then we could see the point. But adding 250 to 80 just isnt worth the hassle it would be to reimage a drive when/if the drives fail....IMO.


I gotcha. That makes sense then. 2x 750gb sounds awesome but definitely out of my scope. Thanks for showing me the perspective.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

wscannell said:


> I replaced the 80GB drive in my TiVo with a 300GB and put the 80 on the shelf. This will allow me to drop the 80 back in if the current drive fails. I can then perform the upgrade again when I have time.


Ditto Here


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

supasta said:


> Ditto Here


I am putting a 500gig drive in my DT - I ran out of room with an 80 gig - but haqve rarely had problems with a 140 gig. So I see the 80 gig drive as a liability more than a help.

I an gonna move the 140 gig to my lifetime 240 model and out the 80 gig from my DT in the 540 and gift it to family since it is a monthly sub


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

I upgraded my DT unit with 2 400GB seagate drives using this bracket( http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-TCD649080-...ryZ79865QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ) It was a very simple install and I now have 906 hours @ basic. I have a tendancy not to get aroud to watching shows for quite a while, as an example I just started watching this PAST season of Desperate Housewives and I have yet to watch the PAST season of CSI...but it's there when I'm ready!. So I need the space! I got my drives for $99 ea. at Fry's so I have $200 for 800GB instead of 500GB (the drive failure opinion is very valid, but it's just willing to take a little risk for the money savings and extra space)


----------



## niggszo (May 27, 2006)

Hi ,
i have a Phillips HDR 1,
i aldredy have an existing Tivo drive 80gb, I am just usign that one right now , I have another drive but thats also a tivo drive which I used earleir. can I just put both inthe the TIvo as primary and secondary and do a C and D all. 
will it show the combine capacity.
let me know
thanks


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You are better off with a single large drive in a TiVo. All drives need to be properly loaded for the TiVo. Look at the stickys at the top of this forum. Also look at these instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

supasta said:


> The bigger problem is that if one drive fails, it takes the other with it.


Ummm... to be clear, if one drive fails (due to physical defect on the drive) it doesn't actually take the other "with it". You can re-use the other drive, you obviouslly just lose the recordings. And not really a "bigger" problem, you'd have to reconfigure and reset your Tivo if a single drive failed - so same size problem.

Trade that with the convenience of storing off recordings for a LONG time - video archiving, well that may not be such a bad thing.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

niggszo said:


> Hi ,
> i have a Phillips HDR 1,
> i aldredy have an existing Tivo drive 80gb, I am just usign that one right now , I have another drive but thats also a tivo drive which I used earleir. can I just put both inthe the TIvo as primary and secondary and do a C and D all.
> will it show the combine capacity.
> ...


You just need to run blesstivo on the other drive. 
If it is an original drive and has beend used a bit, I wouldn't though.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

bob61 said:


> Ummm... to be clear, if one drive fails (due to physical defect on the drive) it doesn't actually take the other "with it". You can re-use the other drive, you obviouslly just lose the recordings. And not really a "bigger" problem, you'd have to reconfigure and reset your Tivo if a single drive failed - so same size problem.
> 
> Trade that with the convenience of storing off recordings for a LONG time - video archiving, well that may not be such a bad thing.


Right, and as all my posts said together, I believe that that was explained. 

Thing is that it is a complete hassle and pain if one drive fails. Might be worth the hassle for a dual 500GB drive setup. But, not so much for a dual 80GB setup. Again, all this as previously stated. 

Smeek on, bother.


----------

